# how to unblock a website that the company blocked?



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

Hi,

Any chance anyone knows how to unblock a website that the company blocked..


----------



## car (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

google for "anonymous proxy" and keep trying til you find one that works as companies block anonymous proxies too.  try the cgi based ones first.


----------



## efm (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Rachel 19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance anyone knows how to unblock a website that the company blocked..


 
It was probably blocked for a reason!!!!

Could it be that the site was not work related?? In that case the company is under no obligation to allow access.

If it is a life or death situation and you just have to see what they are saying about you on Bebo then you could try one of the proxy server sites - a listing of some are [broken link removed]


----------



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

wats cgi??


----------



## redstar (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

Which company, your employer ? If its your employer, and they have blocked access to a website for employees, they must have a valid reason. Why was it blocked ?  I don't think anyone here on AAM would like to help in getting around an employers web access policy ? Do they have a web access policy ?


----------



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

yeah its bebo, ha.. i used to be able to get onto it but he blocked it 2weeks ago, now i sit looking at the wall..


----------



## efm (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Rachel 19 said:


> yeah its bebo, ha..


 
Ha! I nailed it! efm ftw



Rachel 19 said:


> yeah its bebo, ha.. i used to be able to get onto it but he blocked it 2weeks ago, now i sit looking at the wall..


 
You could try something radical like doing some work?


----------



## redstar (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Rachel 19 said:


> now i sit looking at the wall..


 .... instead of working 
No wonder its blocked !


----------



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

i dont do anything in my job anyway, my boss knows i do be bored out of my head..


----------



## Welfarite (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

And now you're on AAM! That will be blocked next....


----------



## Welfarite (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Rachel 19 said:


> i do be bored out of my head..


  Perhaps try and improve your grammer?


----------



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

prob will,


----------



## HappyBudda (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

Did you mean "grammar" welfarite?


----------



## HappyBudda (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

Did you mean "grammar" welfarite?


----------



## efm (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Rachel 19 said:


> i dont do anything in my job anyway, my boss knows i do be bored out of my head..


 
Is that your bosses fault? Have you asked him for more work? Have you expressed an interest in learning more about different areas of the job?

If you're really stuck you could brush up on your punctuation and grammar  

But if all else fails and you really really have to see what's the latest on what Dave did with Sharon after Janice dumped him cause he was such a dork then try this www.unblockbebo.ie


----------



## Totto (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

My job is just to slow and yes he is aware that i want more work and more to do.. all these sites are blocked, no worries!!! ill survive..

Thanks


----------



## Sarsfield (20 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

If your company has an Acceptable Use Policy and you bypass it, you may find yourself looking at disciplinary proceedings.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



HappyBudda said:


> Did you mean "grammar" welfarite?


 
Touché!!!


----------



## Caveat (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



Welfarite said:


> Touché!!!


 
You're too honest - you should have pretended it was an ironic approach to spelling and that us fools didn't get it


----------



## daves (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

try unblockthis.com there is also w00tage.com

or there is work-instead-you-lazy-so-and-so.com


----------



## Welfarite (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

rachel 19 has not posted since one yesterday. This could mean a number of things:

1. She got the sack
2. AAM was blocked
3. She's busy at work


----------



## efm (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*



daves said:


> try unblockthis.com there is also w00tage.com
> 
> or there is work-instead-you-lazy-so-and-so.com


 
I think daves might be Rachel19's boss


----------



## rmelly (21 Sep 2007)

*Re: internet blocked*

she mentioned 'ill' in her last post - maybe she's out sick?


----------

